# JD 1010 backhoe



## tpearson (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a JD 1010 with a backhoe loader on it. The swing cyclinder leaks fluid out the bottem very bad. is this a seal or a bearing. and how hard is it to fix. I am pretty good with my hands but have never tackled anything this big. There does not seem to be any slop in the swing. There is no down pressuer on the hoe either. Other then these two problems the tractor runs and digs fine. Also I have located a 2010 backhoe loader. for parts maybe needs motor repair. will the backhoe off the 2010 fit the 1010.


----------

